# BSS - Huck and Roll Fest - Trumbull, CT - 2010-11-13



## WoodCore (Nov 15, 2010)

Had a great ride on Saturday with the Black Sheep Squadron at Trumbull! We rolled into the woods a little after 11am with 24 riders and 3 dogs and spent almost 5 hours playing around on all that the Pequonnock Valley has to offer. The weather was perfect and the cast of characters that showed up for the ride was amazing, some seriously good riders!! Everyone was going big and my head got a bit dizzy watching everyone huckin and rolling just about every rock in the joint. Some crazy shit went down for sure, even managed to check a few things off my list. 

A ton of video was taken during the course of the afternoon......Here's what I have to offer....


----------



## powbmps (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice video.  Looks like a blast!

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 16, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice video.  Looks like a blast!
> 
> What kind of camera are you using?



The video was shot with my Lumix DMC-ZS7 point and shoot.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the vid! Thanks for posting it. It makes me want to get out and ride right now.  The double bridge stunt looks cool!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job on the video.  Looks like a good time!  Now I really feel like a lazy slob...


----------

